# double basket for single shot?



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

my question is simply can I use my double basket and half fill it for a single shot?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It doesnt work. Because the puck is thinner, you'd have to grind finer to compensate for lack of resistance... too fine in comparison with basket hole sizes.


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

OK thanks ,thought I'd ask


----------

